# Seiko Ananta



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've noticed that Jura Watches are selling the Seiko Ananta series... haven't come across those before, seem very expensive. Anyone got one or even been up close?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Kn'ell that's expensive... Â£4.5k? Now I'm a massive fan of Seiko, and clearly they're trying to move into the 'big league' with this range... but even I would hesitate to spend that much on a Seiko.

In 10 years time I will probably look at these words and bang my head on a wall....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> Kn'ell that's expensive... Â£4.5k? Now I'm a massive fan of Seiko, and clearly they're trying to move into the 'big league' with this range... but even I would hesitate to spend that much on a Seiko.
> 
> In 10 years time I will probably look at these words and bang my head on a wall....


I thought the Credor and Grand Seiko lines were their most expensive? :s


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

It's certainly not unusual for Grand Seikos to make it past the Â£1k mark, but these are multiples of that! I don't know of anything even close to this (apart from the vintage high beats that go for serious money).

Definitely a new market for Seiko. They say these watches represent the pinnacle of engineering and they're probably right - maybe another reason why the next Horological Competition is not open to non-European companies :yes: See this link:

Are the Swiss taking the ....


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

They look lovely, and the Spring Drive versions must surely be the pick of the crop. I love Seikos and they should be considered as high end as the Swiss manufacturers. The Credor should be considered above high end, astonishing movement.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually don't particularly like the new designs, but I'd love to get the 600m Spring Drive divers are some point B)


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> They look lovely, and the Spring Drive versions must surely be the pick of the crop. I love Seikos and they should be considered as high end as the Swiss manufacturers. The Credor should be considered above high end, astonishing movement.


Seiko Credor

Stone the crows Rob, that is beautiful!


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

That Credor is certainly a thing of beauty.

At 15 million yen ex VAT & customs duty, it should be.

That's what? 100 grand sterling or thereabouts? :jawdrop:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > They look lovely, and the Spring Drive versions must surely be the pick of the crop. I love Seikos and they should be considered as high end as the Swiss manufacturers. The Credor should be considered above high end, astonishing movement.
> ...


Aye mate, there's a video showing the repeater. Unbelievable movement, the pinnacle of Japanese micro engineering.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

oubaas56 said:


> That Credor is certainly a thing of beauty.
> 
> At 15 million yen ex VAT & customs duty, it should be.
> 
> That's what? 100 grand sterling or thereabouts? :jawdrop:


Â£90k at today's rate.


----------

